# ram compatibillity and good headphones



## clmlbx (Oct 3, 2007)

hi friends 

I am using intel d946gzis motherboard with dynate 1 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram . Now I am planing to buy other 1 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram but of transcend so . will this create any problem . will this work fine ?

means any compatibility issues ..

will they work togather without creating any problems ?


I want to buy good headphones ?

WILL USE MAINLY FOR MUSIC, MOVIES, AND LITTLE BIT FOR GAMES 

AMOUNT :- 600 - 700


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 3, 2007)

thr is already a thread for good headphones...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

You will face no problem with your new RAM.The new RAM should be of same frequency and same type(DDR or DDR2)...company doest not matter.But prefer buying a brand RAM like kingston, transend, hynix


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

no matter if u buy a new transcent with da old dynet as the frequencies are same. But u can't overclock ur system as the dynet memory wud be a bottleneck. Transcent 667 can be easily run on 800Mhz, but nynet won't overclock more than 5Mhz.

Also while using dat 2 modules, both wud run at the latency of the lowest, ie dynet. I suppose it has 5-5-5-15. Inorder to notchup the latency, u wud have to change da old dynet to another transcent nd u can easily use 4-4-4-12@800Mhz.

Altec Lansing AHP 512i is for 700 bucks nd is a gud one.

or Altec AHP 502i[same as 512i but with a noise cancelling mike] is for 900 bucks.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 3, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Also while using dat 2 modules, both wud run at the latency of the lowest, ie dynet. I suppose it has 5-5-5-15. Inorder to notchup the latency, u wud have to change da old dynet to another transcent nd u can easily use 4-4-4-12@800Mhz.
> 
> Altec Lansing AHP 512i is for 700 bucks nd is a gud one.
> 
> or Altec AHP 502i[same as 512i but with a noise cancelling mike] is for 900 bucks.


 
what ? 

can u explain it  

I just understand transcend is better then dynet


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

Transcent is da best memory available locally next to corsair.
Ive achieved max overclock of 480Mhz @ 3-3-3-5@1T on my DDR400 in dual ch in older system. I know its very extreme overclock and the transcent cud handle it like a cake. Also i pumped more voltage to da modules.

Now on my new system, i just selected 800Hmz on my 667 transcent dual ch nd it booted into windows nd i ran some games for couple of hours. No probs.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^  ok  , what about headphone ?

pls someone reply 

waiting..........


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ^^^  ok  , what about headphone ?
> 
> pls someone reply
> 
> waiting..........


what  is budget??


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 6, 2007)

in RAM i would recommend Kingston brand.

in Headphones  you can go for philips or any other based on yr budget..


----------



## anand1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Compatibility does not matter just go for a RAM off 1 GB any brand you like with 800FSB, FSB is the bus cycle rate with which the data is being transfered to and fro from the RAM higher FSB will be good.

And for Headphone choose anyone with in your bugget.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

as many above said ,as long as clock speed matches,  they would be compatible but evn the Transcend modules would be performing only as good as the other.

Summarizing , both would  be workin at the lower performance of the two


----------



## raj.singla (Oct 6, 2007)

Best headphones under 700 rs budget is Mitashi Mh 5001..unbeatable voice quality...This is a wireless headphones which can be shopped from INdia tv 18 group...Their contact no is 1800111718


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 7, 2007)

are wirelees headphones good choice ?

do they transmit properly and what about their battery how long do they last

what about logitech

Rs 600 -  Rs 700


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2007)

logitech is good option.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 7, 2007)

ya it is good option

but can I get good wireless headphones with good quality sound in 600-700

first of should I go for wireless or I should stick with wired


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you dont have any budget problem, you can go for wireless.But you wont find a decent wireless headphone in Rs. 600-700


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 7, 2007)

well some mobos are RAM picky like my ASUS M2NPV VM. I was forced to get Kingston value bcoz of that (And thank heavens i did).
Better check the guide of the mobo you  plan to buy from the product's website.
Though transcends are better overclockers than Kingstons IMHO, but if i recall correctly, Kingston RAMs come with 5 yr warranty and Transcends with 3. Take your pick. At stock there is no visible performance difference.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2007)

How Is Inext ?


I Just Saw Inext CoRdless Headphones . Costing Just 950

Sound Quality Is Good . With Fm , With Mic , Can Be Used In Tv, Dvd Player, Computers , Can Also Be Used As Wired .

And I Also Saw Logitech Wired With Mic Costing Rs 895 .

So Which To Buy ?

How Is Inext ?

What Wiil Be It's Battery Life ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> Kingston RAMs come with 5 yr warranty and Transcends with 3. Take your pick. At stock there is no visible performance difference.


Dunno for sure dude but I guess both provides now lifetime warranty.check THIS


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 11, 2007)

GUYS PLS ANSWER

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How Is Inext ?


I Just Saw Inext CoRdless Headphones . Costing Just 950

Sound Quality Is Good . With Fm , With Mic , Can Be Used In Tv, Dvd Player, Computers , Can Also Be Used As Wired .

And I Also Saw Logitech Wired With Mic Costing Rs 895 .

So Which To Buy ?

How Is Inext ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 11, 2007)

@The_Devil_Himself
most memory brands are displayed with 'Lifetime Warranty'. But the dealers like Rashi etc wud give only 3yr warranty for all memories nd 1yr for some dynet models.
They give 5yr only for usb storage.


----------

